# how do you know if frontline is working?



## RRM91210 (Jul 26, 2006)

How do you know if Frontline is working or not?. My cat is indoor outdoor and I know she will have one or 2 fleas from time to time but frontline is supposed to kill them in 18 hours before they lay eggs. But how do I know it is working?, I haven't gotten any flea bites since I applied it and the house seems to be clean of them but I still see one or 2 in her coat, at the very top of her hair, very visible which never happened before. What's strange is whenever I check her out for flea dirt or I move her coat to see if she has any walking in her skin I don't find them, but all of a sudden I see one moving on her coat, do you guys think she is getting them outside and do you think they die before they lay eggs?. 

Another thing is she scratches her neck from time to time, it is not as bad as it used to be, she used to scratch a lot but she still does it, does that mean the frontline isn't working?. 

Are there any cheap home treatments for my backyard that I could use?, I don't have enough money to pay an exterminator and I think I know where she is getting them, it is a small space with grass that she loves. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds like the Frontline is working and the fleas you see are ones she brought in from outside. I can't help you on the outdoor application question, sorry.


----------



## RRM91210 (Jul 26, 2006)

It is so weird, the fleas after a while go to her ears or paws where I can easily see them pick them up and kill them with water and dawn dish soap. I wonder if the fleas leave the cat before they can die or what's up, does it sound to you guys like the Frontline is working?.

My cat is way too hyperactive to leave her inside all the time, she would destroy everything we own in a few hours!!! that's why we enclosed the backyard so she can safely go outside. I just need to treat the backyard and I'll be done! Help!.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know much about pest eradication, but I do know fleas need a host to survive. Getting the fleas out of the backyard might mean getting rid of their hosts: mice, rabbits, squirrels, etc.


----------

